# Rabbit Savvy Vet please please



## pinkyblare (May 10, 2010)

Anyone know of rabbit savvy vet in stoke on trent area feel like i am banging head against brick wall with mine after 3 diff vets cant determine sex of mine after 3rd attempt they are now 16 weeks and i need get someone asap, i feel mine are damn hopeless said they will put them under to see if testicles drops just to determine the sex before nuetering arghhhhhh!!!!!:scared:

was told on rabbits united about Hannah bold in newcastle under lyme at Friarswood vets but she as left?!

Tink82 i believe you are frm Newcastle under Lyme what vets do you use xx


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

pinkyblare said:


> Anyone know of rabbit savvy vet in stoke on trent area feel like i am banging head against brick wall with mine after 3 diff vets cant determine sex of mine after 3rd attempt they are now 16 weeks and i need get someone asap, i feel mine are damn hopeless said they will put them under to see if testicles drops just to determine the sex before nuetering arghhhhhh!!!!!:scared:
> 
> was told on rabbits united about Hannah bold in newcastle under lyme at Friarswood vets but she as left?!
> 
> Tink82 i believe you are frm Newcastle under Lyme what vets do you use xx


I use friarswood, there is a girl there who is FAB.. she is not a vet but wears blue (not sure what it makes her, maybe someone knows!?) she did the jabs for mine and keeps rabbits of her own and really knows her stuff..

Give them a try, other than the locum last year, I've never had any problems with them and they have always been great, they don't have an exotics anymore as she left but they are still pretty good


----------



## pinkyblare (May 10, 2010)

Tink82 said:


> I use friarswood, there is a girl there who is FAB.. she is not a vet but wears blue (not sure what it makes her, maybe someone knows!?) she did the jabs for mine and keeps rabbits of her own and really knows her stuff..
> 
> Give them a try, other than the locum last year, I've never had any problems with them and they have always been great, they don't have an exotics anymore as she left but they are still pretty good


Are thanks tink :thumbup:glad to see they still come recommended booked in for next wed as i am working up to then, just had their Myxi jabs yesterday thanks to reading your post that made me cry lol but gave me kick up butt to get it booked so just their VHD now did you have lapinject or Cylap my vets not heard of lapinject and i have heard horror stories on Cylap on either this forum or rabbits united where i post x


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

pinkyblare said:


> Are thanks tink :thumbup:glad to see they still come recommended booked in for next wed as i am working up to then, just had their Myxi jabs yesterday thanks to redaing your post that made me cry but gave me kick up butt to get it booked so just their VHD now did you have lapinject or Cylap my vets not heard of lapinject and i have heard horror storied on Cylap on either this forum or rabbits united where i post x


I have no idea actually  Friarswood are pretty savvy though, I hope they can get you sorted!!

It was actually Friarswood that dealt with Pepsi, they were great with him


----------



## pinkyblare (May 10, 2010)

Tink82 said:


> I have no idea actually  Friarswood are pretty savvy though, I hope they can get you sorted!!
> 
> It was actually Friarswood that dealt with Pepsi, they were great with him


well i am sure they are better than the ones i got now:lol: will let you know how i get on another question as all these injections etc is a first for me, do they need worming if so how? is it panacur paste and do i do 9 day course of 28 there is lot of conflicting advice pet shops say 9 days but lot on forums say 28 days and have to bleach runs and hutches, i clean hutches twice daily they only come in house at mo for little exercise and they dont go on grass yet cause its treated and waiting for that lot to go dont want them getting ill there is patch untreated but still want make sure nothing will harm them they have large home built run under hutch they are very clean buns but still guessing they need worming etc, also is rearguard necessary seems as i am so clean with them? xxxx


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

pinkyblare said:


> well i am sure they are better than the ones i got now:lol: will let you know how i get on another question as all these injections etc is a first for me, do they need worming if so how? is it panacur paste and do i do 9 day course of 28 there is lot of conflicting advice pet shops say 9 days but lot on forums say 28 days and have to bleach runs and hutches, i clean hutches twice daily they only come in house at mo for little exercise and they dont go on grass yet cause its treated and waiting for that lot to go dont want them getting ill there is patch untreated but still want make sure nothing will harm them they have large home built run under hutch they are very clean buns but still guessing they need worming etc, also is rearguard necessary seems as i am so clean with them? xxxx


I'm not sure about the pancur, ask when you go as she showed me the stuff when I last went, I think they do a 9 day course but don't hold me to it! and yeah, I would rear guard them anyway. Better safe than sorry


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

How did you get on?


----------



## pinkyblare (May 10, 2010)

Tink82 said:


> How did you get on?


Hi i went back to my vets for 3rd time last friday to get the sexed again, i phoned up and said i was extremely disappointed and asked to see a Vet whom dealt with small animals as i felt like i was seeing every tom dick and harry they said a guy called Steve was best person (why didnt they let me see him 1st!) anyway he said straight away they are both boys -he advised to get them booked in asap for neuter to prevent the bond being broken by fighting so i thought i would run with them as long as i saw him in future i cancelled appt at Friarswood they have been done now and recovering well thanks for asking, i managed to get contact details of Hannah bould from Friarswood she has now left and is working in shiftnall but is local during July and Aug she has said i can contact her anytime for any advice which is great her being a rabbit owner too helps! let me know if you ever need her email am sure she wouldnt mind helping anyone else out lol! i have more confidence in my vets now as long as i get to see Steve each time i will be fine but i will not be hesitating to leave them if he ever leaves! did i read some posts earlier on about your two buns, did you manage to keep Chester? hows things on that front.

x


----------

